# Questions on Rikon / HF dust collector and dust deputy



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Planning on a DC collection upgrade. Currently using a DD and shop vac.
I have several questions about upgrading.

Viewed the HF site on their dust collector. It doesn't list that the DC is 110 or 220V.
Also, requires 20A. I live in a rental and not sure how it is wired for amps.. 
I currently run a 4512 table saw and Grizzly 14" bandsaw with no problems. But haven't haven't run two power machines at once.

Does the HF DC have two connectors for two separate hoses? If not, is a blast gate required?

I have a DD with the 2.5 inch connector. Will I be able to connect it to the 4" hose and it still do the job?
Do I need to upgrade to a DD with 4" connnector? 
If I keep the dust deputy, does it connect directly to the DC or do I still use a shop vac.

Also considering the Wynn 35a filter. Does that filter need to be cleaned? Is it blown out or cleaned with water?

Woodcraft has the Rikon 1hp and 2hp for sale. The 1hp is $199. The 2hp is $299.
Has anyone used the Rikon? Are they worth the extra dollars?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The HF has a lot of good things said about it, but IMHO, it requires too much hot rodding to be a good collector.

I have the same power issues as you (renting and have a single 20 amp circuit to work off of), so when I step up from the shop vac I'll be getting this one likely. 11 running amps and includes the cartridge filter.

The rikon 2HP unit is nice, but the upper bag is 5 microns, too coarse for woodworking. It pulls 16 amps during use.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

The 2 hp HF dust collector is 110v. I tried running it for a while on just a single 20 amp circuit with the r4512. It works but you have to power up the dust collector first and let it get up to speed then turn on the table saw. This would always make my lights blink in the shop so I upgraded the wiring in the garage to it's own sub panel and never had an issue after that. The Rikon 2 hp is identical to the HF dust collector, in fact the HF version has little clips to hold the bag that the Rikon doesn't. But as far as motor and collector are concerned they are the same just a different paint job. The HF comes with a double Y connector that has 2 4" ports. it has a cap for the one not in use. You can get reducers to fit your dust deputy. The Wynn filters do have to be cleaned occasionally but you just blow them out with air.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I have the HF, and it's the best bang for the buck. About the only hotrodding it really needs is the Wynn Cartridge filter.

The Wye on it supports two hoses, but it really needs blast gates to only use one side at a time.

I think you probably will be disappointed trying to use a DD with any of the larger DCs. A super DD, maybe, but not the smaller one. You don't need anything more, but the Thein baffle is a great addition. It can be built into the ring, or placed outboard on a trash can.

You blow out the Wynn. It doesn't cake up all that fast even without the baffle or cylcone, but if you add one, it does cut maintenance quite a bit. I knock mine a couple times a week and only get the air line out maybe every 3 or 4 months. One thing to remember is that the filter is designed to have a layer of dust on it - you don't get the rated filtering with an absolutely clean filter.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*About the only hotrodding it really needs is the Wynn Cartridge filter.*

humbly disagree with this statement. when FWW magazine (march/april, 2013 issue) wrote about souping up a single stage DC, they noted a canister filter AND a baffle within the drum ring produced the best dust collection results (pe-separators incur a larger airflow hit than do baffle equipped collectors). either a thien baffle (or a wok/frying pan substitute) will work equally well to reduce the swirling that can send collected debris back up into the filter. FWW recommended "Buy a 2-hp or larger dust collector with a low-grade filter on it. Then just replace the filter and add a separator or baffle." here's a link to a thread i did on my delta miodification:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Especially brtech. Purchased the HF DC today for $143 with coupon. 
Will be purchasing Wynn 35A Nano in the next few days. Also, did not know about ring until brtech mentioned it.
An excellent post exist on how to do the ring. http://lumberjocks.com/rexb/blog/34712.
The ring is better for me. I have a small workshop and don't have resources/time right now for the outboard/can method. Maybe later. This weekend will be purchasing hoses and related adapters.


----------

